
ReactJS for Stupid People - stevekinney
http://blog.andrewray.me/reactjs-for-stupid-people/
======
poseid
i still wonder where/what the difference between state and props are. Say, I
render a collection where user selects one item at a time. where is the state?
what are properties of that collectionview?

~~~
gcanti
I think there is no "proper" difference. For what I understand it's only a
practical way to have a segregated state only the component is interested of.
React.js is a valuable precursor but I hope we'll have something different
soon.

